

Dray: Unix pipes for Docker - sindbis
http://dray.it/

======
rmgraham
Calling it Unix pipes for Docker is bit misleading since it's nowhere near as
simple..

And you can already use pipes between containers, it's just a little ugly:
`docker run -ia ... | docker run -ia ... | docker run -ia ...`

